# Cyclura book,by jeff lemm,allison c alberts



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Anybody who keeps cyclura or west indian rock iguanas should purchase this book,just got it today and so far so good.Here is a couple pictures of the book.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 23, 2011)

how much was it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Np i payed 50 bucks used but its in perfect condition on amazon,it goes for like 70 something dollars but a awsome book.Bye the way go bears im a die hard bears fan lol.


----------



## Maro1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great book I bought it about a month ago.


----------



## teguboy77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah i just got it today so i glanced at it and so far awsome,ill read more soon.


----------

